# Looking For | Longterm Roleplays | (SFW/ERP)



## JIBBLY (May 8, 2021)

*Introduction*
I'm Tommy. I'm an 18+ nonbinary gal (she/they) with a love for roleplay. I am a literate/mirror writer (2-5+ long or short paragraphs) who has been writing for about 6+ years. I prefer to use anthro/furry characters, but I do own humanoids that are more fandom related, but we don't need to write about their fandoms! I write in the third person and prefer long term roleplays.

My favorite genres are science fiction, fantasy and action! We can work out anything if you'd like though

_My characters; most are LGBTQ+ and/or nonbinary genders. Please keep in mind that some characters may have their profiles under construction. Ask any questions if you'd like!_
✦ AVAILABLE CHARACTERS

*Expectations*
▪ Someone who is 16+ for general roleplay. Anyone 18+ can discuss other content privately. I *heavily *prefer adult roleplay partners.
▪ Someone who is either literate or mirror and can keep up with my writing.
▪ Someone who can communicate with me! This is *important *to me as it can help sustain interest and we can let each other know of inactivity.
▪ Someone who would love to befriend me out of character.

*Closing*
Unfortunately, I'm quite careful and peculiar about who I choose to interact with, so if you'd like to interact with me for roleplay please read below! Don't worry - roleplay (or this form) isn't required to befriend me. I just love to have writing partners that are compatible with me. Discord only.

Please let me know what you'd like to roleplay, your writing length and your activity! If you expect quick replies, I'm not the person for you.
I also don't participate in kinks or fetishes.


----------



## Bllst (May 8, 2021)

JIBBLY said:


> please fill out this form!


Hey, I think you meant to link something here, but it looks the link got eaten by the internet gremlins.

Also, your characters are cute (I love Laika, though maybe that's because I'm longing to go to a proper bookstore).


----------



## JIBBLY (May 9, 2021)

Bllst said:


> Hey, I think you meant to link something here, but it looks the link got eaten by the internet gremlins.
> 
> Also, your characters are cute (I love Laika, though maybe that's because I'm longing to go to a proper bookstore).


Thank you for pointing that out. I had a form section below, but I decided against it. I took it out. ^^

And thank you! They're my newest character and they're definitely quite the personality for a book seller.


----------



## Whimsycal (May 9, 2021)

I need to point out the fact Charlie is the cutest ever


----------

